# my persian is pooing on beds



## pwincesskaren (Feb 10, 2010)

my persian is over 2 years old and i cant stop her from pooing on mine and the childrens beds i have tryed kepping her out of the rooms putting her in a pen at night and when im not at home i have tryed lots of thing the vet said it was behavior problems can anyone help i dont want to rehome her my daughter would be devistated but i am tired of cleaning up cat poo and having to buy new duvets nothing has changed since we first got her no new additions to the house etc


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

pwincesskaren said:


> my persian is over 2 years old and i cant stop her from pooing on mine and the childrens beds i have tryed kepping her out of the rooms putting her in a pen at night and when im not at home i have tryed lots of thing the vet said it was behavior problems can anyone help i dont want to rehome her my daughter would be devistated but i am tired of cleaning up cat poo and having to buy new duvets nothing has changed since we first got her no new additions to the house etc


Has she always done this or is this new behavior? Is she just pooing on the beds, or weeing too? What happens when you leave her in a pen with her litter tray - does she use it? What sort of litter tray set up have you got for her - i.e. what type of litter, what type of tray, location of tray? Sometimes it may be something as simple as changing the type of litter and/or adding an extra tray because some cats just don't like to pee and poo in the same tray regardless of how clean you keep it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree that adding a litter box or two may solve the problem. Many cats like to pee in one and poop in the other!

However she could be constipated, and blame the litter box for her discomfort when trying to poop.

And be sure to keep the boxes absolutely clean.


----------



## pwincesskaren (Feb 10, 2010)

i do have 2 litter trays, she wees and poos on beds when she is in pen she dose use tray .she has a tray with a lid to give her some pivacy, she has same litter as always when she wees/poos on bed i through away quilt and buy new so its not the smell i only put her in pen when i go out and at night i dont like pening her her, litter is cleaned daily and complettly changed and washed out once a week.


----------



## magisragis (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi

As much as no one likes it, sometimes the only way to re-train a cat is by penning for a few days. Not easy, but if she uses the tray when in the pen rather than her bedding, it is sometimes the only way. Putting her in at night and when going out is not always enough. 

To save on your washing bill I would also advise always closing bedroom doors whether you are in the house or not. Difficult with children but they will soon get into the habit. 

Margaret


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My advice is to remove the cover on the litter box, maybe she doesn't like it, and add another box. Covers on boxes hold in odors, and also may make the space too small for her.

And maybe she doens't like the litter. Is it perfumed? Cats really hate those kinds of smells.

As mentioned above, retraining may be needed, but first, try Cat Attract Litter, and two boxes.

I know people who swear by this litter. 

Since cats don't like change, put down the new box with the new litter, and gradually change out the old box until both boxes have the cat attract.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Get a couple feliway plug in diffusers, too.


----------



## venusspirit (Apr 16, 2009)

OOOHH I can so sympathize with you, read my thread "cat weeing on bed" Ive had this with my daughters kitten which is half persian who is 4 months old and its very tiring! Now his half sister, who is a full persian never has any accidents at all she is as good as gold! I would trust her in any of the bedrooms.

I have resorted to keeping all doors to the bedrooms shut, but thats not so simple with kids around!

I have heard that persian's can be a little naughty with there toilet habits - don't know if any one has experienced this?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

venusspirit said:


> OOOHH I can so sympathize with you, read my thread "cat weeing on bed" Ive had this with my daughters kitten which is half persian who is 4 months old and its very tiring! Now his half sister, who is a full persian never has any accidents at all she is as good as gold! I would trust her in any of the bedrooms.
> 
> I have resorted to keeping all doors to the bedrooms shut, but thats not so simple with kids around!
> 
> I have heard that persian's can be a little naughty with there toilet habits - don't know if any one has experienced this?


I don't think it has anything to do with breed. have you taken this kitten to the vet? she may have a urinary tract infection.

In addition make sure you have enough litter boxes, many cats prefer one box for pee and one for poop, and be sure to keep them clean, cats hate dirty litter boxes and many refuse to use them.


----------



## venusspirit (Apr 16, 2009)

I will try another litter box again tomorrow, I took one away some time ago as they didnt seem to use both. Are cats really sensitive to change?, maybe thats where my little fella is getting upset, feeding times are not really set and routine has changed a bit with the weeing on the beds. The mornings always used to be me letting them out of the lounge to come jump on mine and my daughters beds to say morning - but now I don't trust him not to wee so its a shame. I will try with him tomorrow I think. Should I set more of a routine for them?


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

venusspirit said:


> I have heard that persian's can be a little naughty with there toilet habits - don't know if any one has experienced this?


Nope, its a bit if a myth, I currently have 10 persians, and have had many over the years, and not experienced any problems with inappropriate toileting - in over 12 yrs of owning persians - untill recently! One of my rescue persians recently started pooing next to the trays, even though trays were cleaned out regularly - then realised it was my fault for daring to change to a different cat litter in a couple of trays  as soon as I changed back and added yet another tray - the problem was resolved. There's always a good reason (in the cats mind) for toileting inappropriately its just that some reasons arent as straightforward.


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

How about taking the duvets off the beds until it's time to go to sleep?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ambercat said:


> Nope, its a bit if a myth, I currently have 10 persians, and have had many over the years, and not experienced any problems with inappropriate toileting - in over 12 yrs of owning persians - untill recently! One of my rescue persians recently started pooing next to the trays, even though trays were cleaned out regularly - then realised it was my fault for daring to change to a different cat litter in a couple of trays  as soon as I changed back and added yet another tray - the problem was resolved. *There's always a good reason (in the cats mind) for toileting inappropriately its just that some reasons arent as straightforward. *


Yes, cats do not pee or poop outside the litter box for no reason. It is their way of telling us something is not right in their world. It is our job to figure out what the problem actually is.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

my ragdoll kittens have never been dirty or pooed anywhere but their trays from as soon as they walk about,the persian kittens however quite often poo behind the settees
has your cat been spayed??? what are you cleaning the accidents with?


----------



## pwincesskaren (Feb 10, 2010)

just to let every one now my cat is not pooing on beds now the penning idea seems to have worked as she is going into bedrooms withpout pooing on beds


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I just read this thread and it's great news that your Persian
is back to being clean. I have 5 Persians
2 Exotic short hairs and 3 long hairs
Would love to see pics of your cat/s


----------



## venusspirit (Apr 16, 2009)

Well done with your sucess, my little fella wee'd on a cushion in the lounge last night.. I have another litter box in today


----------

